# Kitchen Photo Thread



## dukefan (Feb 28, 2006)

Please post pictures of your favorite kitchens. We are going to remodel our upcoming kitchen and need to start gathering ideas.


----------



## Kitchen Designer (Apr 12, 2006)

My kitchen (on website) is a very modern style.

-Kevin


----------



## ccc (Sep 30, 2006)

I hope this works.


----------



## ccc (Sep 30, 2006)

Another pic


----------



## ccc (Sep 30, 2006)

Cooktop that has given me so much grief.


----------



## ccc (Sep 30, 2006)

I love my bookshelf on the side of desk.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice ccc!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 30, 2006)

Not accually mine but put this one in a year ago


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

Daryl..
I hope my wife doesn't see those pics. She wants all new cabinets too!
That corner wall cabinet looks good, tall and with the glass door, it sets that job apart. 

Looks good!


----------



## paull90260 (Oct 12, 2006)

I am new here and I just finished remodeling my kitchen.  My wife and I went through hell dealing with the contractors.  Anyhow the result is stunning.  Our kitchen is not big.  here is the photo of our finished kitchen.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 12, 2006)

Kinda makes it all worth it when all said and done eh


----------



## paull90260 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, but we wouldn't go through it again LOL.    The kitchen floor is actually tile, not wood.  We need to add a wood trim at the bottom of the wall where the clock is hung.

We got one more bathroom to go and it is coming along nicely.  The tile (quartz stone) work will have a unique pattern which my wife designed.  After that I have to find more money to do the entire floor of the house.


----------



## phatjo911 (Jun 8, 2008)

wow very nice I like the color of the floor. Also looks like you utilized the space of a kind of a narrow kitchen.  Recessed lights look good also.


----------



## Lilyput (Nov 5, 2009)

Nicely done! I am thinking on remodeling my kitchen, it is so helpful to get new ideas.  That is a kitchen I can live in!!! yeah! some kitchens that I see are over the top, they look like art galleries! I want to cook and feel comfy in my kitchen since I love to cook


----------



## Tyler756 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love this kitchen...
________________
Discount cabinets and kitchen cabinets wholesale


----------



## Lilyput (Nov 17, 2009)

I love my friend's kitchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get an Island form the place she got her cabinets since the price is the best for my pocket and I think the quality is just great
http://meikitchens.com/


----------

